# Does anyone own a Body Bugg?



## GinaMarie1143 (Nov 5, 2006)

I want input on this product from your view points...Do you know of it, do you use it, or do you not recomend it? Thanks to all of you for all of your help, and Nick for giving me this incredible tool by the way!


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 5, 2006)

I would like to know if this takes into account the different kinds of calories, such as the 250 calories you'd get from a candy bar as opposed to the 250 you'd get from chicken breast and vegitibles.

I'm still reading about it...

P-Funk??


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2006)

GinaMarie1143 said:


> I want input on this product from your view points...Do you know of it, do you use it, or do you not recomend it? Thanks to all of you for all of your help, and Nick for giving me this incredible tool by the way!



this? 
http://www.bodybugg.com/home.php


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2006)

A friend of mine bought one....

The good things about it:

a) it is a little more accurate than the body-gem (the one you blow into)

b) you get a whole computer program that runs with it.  You upload the info from the body bug and it gives you all sorts of pie graphs and charts so you can see where you stand, not just in the day, but across the week and month!  Also, there is a nutritional database and it will tell you were you should be, as far as calories go, with regard to your goal and activity level and how much calories you expended that day.

c) you have to wear it all the time to get the benefit because it doesn't just measure your intake, it measures what you burn through out the whole day.


The problems:

a) you have to wear it around your arm all the time.  The guy I knew that had one, wore it for like 10 months straight (except when he slept. I think he said he even wore it in the shower, but I can't remeber) jsut to compile data on himself as far as dieting goes.  The wearing it everyday gets annoying.  he wore it during all of his workouts too.

b) While it is a little more accurate as far as the body-gem goes in telling you how many calories you should be intaking, and it does tell you daily what you burn.....do you need to be that accurate?  I mean honestly, The body-gem is easy...you go in fasted, you blow into it for like 10min or 15min, it spits out a RMR for you.  You take that and set up your diet.  Wait about 4 weeks and go back and see where you are at.  Do you really need to know day to day details?  People diet efficiently without any of these things, just by journaling what they eat and knowing their intake.

c) it is expensive and once you have it, you register the software in your name and it is yours.  All the data base stuff is set up for you, so no one else can use it.  That really keeps me from buying one.  If I bought one, i wouldn't be able to use it with multiple clients.  Essentially, all the clients that want one would have to buy their own and, they aren't going to wear it for more than a week, to get an idea where they are at and to know what to do to get where they are going.  After that, it is useless until you are ready to re-asses.  So, $300 for one week of info and then you might never use it again?  Seems steep to me.  At least with the body-gem, you can go into a gym, get your RMR taken (sometimes for like $75-100) and then know where you stand.  Plan your diet and just go.  It is easy from there.


hope that helps.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2006)

IN addition to having to buy one per client, and all the other "bad" things p mentioned about it, the product is owned by Apex, so they require that you take an Apex certification class in order to sell these to your clients. And while you're at it, they try to get you to buy Apex Supplements and meal replacements to sell to them as well.

Apex = The Devil.


----------



## GinaMarie1143 (Nov 5, 2006)

SO we dont like APEX? Im trained through NASM and they recomend APEX....I just wanted the Bugg for my personal use...but if no one thinks its worth it - Im going to save the 400 dollars...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2006)

GinaMarie1143 said:


> SO we dont like APEX? Im trained through NASM and they recomend APEX....I just wanted the Bugg for my personal use...but if no one thinks its worth it - Im going to save the 400 dollars...



if it's for yourself, it's a cool gadget to have... kinda like a GPS watch or a video ipod... just something cool and useful for certain things. BUt if you are a trainer and want to make money using that, you've got to invest quite a bit of time and money to then MAYBE MAYBE have it break even because of all the things they make you do.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2006)

GinaMarie1143 said:


> *SO we dont like APEX? Im trained through NASM and they recomend APEX*....I just wanted the Bugg for my personal use...but if no one thinks its worth it - Im going to save the 400 dollars...



And WHO recommends APEX? NASM or Bodybugg?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> And WHO recommends APEX? NASM or Bodybugg?



Both, NASM owns APEX now.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 5, 2006)

holy crap - am i the last to know? when the hell did that happen?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2006)

P-funk said:


> A friend of mine bought one....
> 
> The good things about it:
> 
> ...



That is EXACTLY what I was thinking.  Your b) con basically explain why one does not NEED it.

Plus, c) supports it saying that you no longer really need it after a week or so.  

I thought it was just an overpriced piece of mind.


----------



## GinaMarie1143 (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah NASM is how I was told to go through APEX for my nutriton classes (I want all the education I can get) to become a Nutritionalist...and it was via our workshop that I elarned about the Body Bugg (a few people wore it) I wasnt planning on making money with it. I just bought a Garmin for running and I wanted a Body Bugg to help me lose the last 20 lbs I want to lose and then to maintian once I get to my goal - kind of selfish I guess - but I need to be on top of my game to look the part right?!?!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 6, 2006)

GinaMarie1143 said:


> Yeah NASM is how I was told to go through APEX for my nutriton classes (I want all the education I can get) to become a Nutritionalist...and it was via our workshop that I elarned about the Body Bugg (a few people wore it) I wasnt planning on making money with it. I just bought a Garmin for running and I wanted a Body Bugg to help me lose the last 20 lbs I want to lose and then to maintian once I get to my goal - kind of selfish I guess - but I need to be on top of my game to look the part right?!?!



I totally hear ya - I've been doing all that myself. Just took my sports nutritionist exam with ISSN (www.sportsnutritionsociety.org) last week. Don't know my results yet.  

Hey how do you like your Garmin? 

I have been contemplating getting one. I'm training for a marathon coming up in january.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 6, 2006)

I have used the BodyGem before and it is very accurate when compared to the BMR formula based on LBM in the Katch, Katch, and McArdle books.  Why not go to Bally's, get your BMR tested and then punch your LBM into the formula and compare the two?


----------



## GinaMarie1143 (Nov 6, 2006)

I LOVE my GARMIN....If u get it on Amazon.com u can get it pretty darn cheap - What marathon are u training for in January? Is it Disney or the Rock and Roll, or....I cant wait to hear of your passing results from your test and which marathon u r training for. Im doing Palm Beach in Dec and Disney in Jan.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 7, 2006)

GinaMarie1143 said:


> I LOVE my GARMIN....If u get it on Amazon.com u can get it pretty darn cheap - What marathon are u training for in January? Is it Disney or the Rock and Roll, or....I cant wait to hear of your passing results from your test and which marathon u r training for. Im doing Palm Beach in Dec and Disney in Jan.



I'm  back and forth on getting the garmin - i love running gadget-free, heh... i barely even use my ipod! But it is SOOOO useful, especially when I'm trying to learn how my body feels at different paces, and when I'm running alone and want to know my mile markers - usually i run with others on my long runs, and someone always has a GPS, so I'm informed. But I'm thinking about it!

I'm training for the Rock n Roll - had my first 17 miler last weekend..  This weekend I'm substituting my 12 miler - cut back week - with a 15K (well, a 5K and 10K race, back to back at The New Times 10K in Tempe). 

Next week - 19 miles long run! WOooooo! 

How are your runs going? Good luck next month and at Disney!

As for the exam results - i'm on friggin pins and needles. I was really strong in all the other areas, but I know that I went through the steroids/ergogenic aids material half-heartedly, and it was obvious on test day. I was sweating through that section of the exam. Out of 200 questions, i can miss up to 50 and pass. TO my knowledge, there were about 34 that I was "unsure" of or was pretty sure i had no clue on. The rest, I answered with a good amount of confidence. Heck those could be wrong too, but the 34, I counted were the ones I was "giving up" on and discounted as wrong. So I could possibly have passed (or failed!) who knows!!! ARRRGHHH! I'll know before the end of the year.

Heck if i failed, I get to retake it for free in vegas!


----------



## GinaMarie1143 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well good luck with those results!!! I am only doing a half marathon...when I decided to sign up I had only lost about 50 lbs - now 150 lbs lighter and feeling good about 13 miles, I wish I had done the full. Oh well soon enough. We all start somewhere right? Well since Im onyl training for the half - 2 weeks ago we did 12miles and this week we do the distance of 13.1. No problem! Im excited for this will be the first true endurance race I complete. We have ababy 4 miler Im doing on Thanksgiving morning - then the 2 Half Marathons. You're running your race on my birthday!!! Good luck with that. I am still loving my Garmin - Ill be waking up to it in the AM for a hill work session...Keep up the incredible work!


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah it's the 30K that will get you!  Luckily I've got friends good enough to meet me at the marker points to swap my camel bak out for me and give me accolades.

The wichita marathon was hellacious, but the course actually ran through mcconnell air force base (my home station) so it was really cool to have so many people I knew and worked with see me run.


----------

